# The Gallery



## Greg (May 21, 2002)

In case you didn't notice, I've successfully added the *Gallery* module to the forums. This mod will let forum members post hiking and skiing images directly to the gallery, in real-time! See this *POST* for more information on using the gallery.

Whaddaya think...?


----------



## climbit (May 21, 2002)

*Sweet..*

Thanks!

Very nice addition.

I look forward to adding photos to the gallery..  

[i need to "get out" first]

Thanks again.. 

S.


----------



## Anonymous (May 22, 2002)

Very cool. The interface has a great layout and it'll be nice to see pix get posted immediately.


----------



## MARI (May 22, 2002)

I like the gallery -cool! Especially if its all shots from the White Mounts. Wish I had my camera last weekend, climbed N. Kearsage in SNOW (only on the summit) but was just beautiful. the sight of mt. washington covered in snow in may was breath-taking. I didn't think it would be so COLD! Can I take regualr pics and scan them to the gallery or do i need Digital Cam. (I don't have...) Looking forward to a great summer of bagging more 4'ters - yay. Any advice on how to proceed with AMC type "Group Type Hikes"? Any info would help out.  :beer:


----------



## Greg (May 23, 2002)

MARI said:
			
		

> Can I take regualr pics and scan them to the gallery or do i need Digital Cam. (I don't have...)



As long as the files are in JPEG format, you can upload them to the gallery. This is the typical format for digital photographs whether they are from a digital camera or a scanner.



			
				MARI said:
			
		

> Any advice on how to proceed with AMC type "Group Type Hikes"?



While there are no plans for AlpineZone to necessarily organize groups hikes, members are more than welcome to use these forums to plan them. Simply refer people here to discuss...

Hope this helps.


----------

